# Where can I get cheap 9mm Ammo?



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

The cheapest i have found so far is Wal-Mart at $18+ a box of 100 FMJ's.

Does anyone have a better source?

Do you guys think Ammo prices will ever go back down?:yikes:


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Good for target shooting.

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/browseammo.aspx?c=95&s=959


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

I usually buy if it's under $10 per 50rds... Doesn't sound too bad to me..
tb


----------



## Ballz (Jan 26, 2008)

You might want to hit the next gun and knife show. I've found 45 bulk ammo at good prices there. Most is surplus but for target shooting it works well.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Pretty decent price, also check out here:

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/practice_cii.htm


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Natchezz Shooters Supply 

http://www.natchezss.com/ammo.cfm?contentID=ammoGroup&ammoGroup=2&searchBy=size&ammoSize=349


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

7MM Magnum said:


> Natchezz Shooters Supply
> 
> http://www.natchezss.com/ammo.cfm?contentID=ammoGroup&ammoGroup=2&searchBy=size&ammoSize=349


That CCI Blazer in your link is not only one of the cheaper buys, but that's flat out good ammo, esp for 7.49 for 50. Before I loaded I used to buy that and it shot great with no problems.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Another source you may want to check out is www.ammunitiontogo.com


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

You might try looking in 2004. :lol:
Days of cheap ammo have been gone for a while now. :rant:


----------



## contrary2ordinary (Aug 26, 2006)

jmoser said:


> You might try looking in 2004. :lol:
> Days of cheap ammo have been gone for a while now. :rant:


yeah that seems like a oretty good price


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

I will be at Gr gun show this weekend. I will sell you Remington 50 round Green and White box (not UMC) for $7.00 a box. I only have 50 or so so see me early. At show I may set a limit? I have a ton of super buys on ammo fopr this weekend.

jimmy


----------

